# Criminal dies in crash in Walpole



## batedog (Jul 31, 2006)

Wrong-way driver killed on Route 1​*By Brian DeCesare​​*_
Walpole Times_​_
_A man who allegedly broke into the Building 19-3/4 store in Norwood early Sunday morning was killed in a head-on collision while driving the wrong way on Route 1 in Walpole.
The suspect, Calvin McNeil, 42, of Plymouth was pronounced dead at the scene. The driver of the other vehicle, Jay D. Hanson, 36, of 23 Pinnacle Drive in East Walpole was taken by ambulance to Boston Medical Center, where he remains in critical condition. Hanson, who was driving a 2003 Lincoln Town Car, is the son of John and Kathryn Hasenjaeger of Walpole.
Deputy Fire Chief Michael Laracy said the Med-Flight helicopter wasn't available due to the weather.
The crash occurred shortly after 2 a.m. at 1450 Providence Highway (Route 1). The northbound side of the road, from Coney Street to High Plain Street, was closed until at least 6 a.m. in order for the state police accident reconstruction team and the district attorney's office to investigate, Laracy said.
According to Norwood police spokesperson Paul Bishop, his department was alerted to an interior alarm coming from Building 19-3/4 just before 2 a.m. The responding officer exited his cruiser and saw a white vehicle near an open door.
Upon seeing the officer, a man who was later identified as McNeil ran to his 1994 Lincoln sedan and drove onto Route 1 south. The officer chose not to pursue him, Bishop said, and instead set up a perimeter around the store in case there were other perpetrators inside.
At some point, McNeil got lost in a neighborhood off Route 1, ended up on Coney Street, and mistakenly turned south in the northbound lane of Route 1. That's when the crash occurred, Bishop said.
Police found eight leather jackets along with a basketball, all with Building 19-3/4 pricing labels, in McNeil's vehicle, Bishop said.
McNeil has a lengthy criminal record, according to Walpole Deputy Police Chief Scott Bushway.
Prior to the crash, Norwood police asked Walpole police to be on the lookout for a vehicle they believed was involved in a break-in at Building 19-3/4, Bushway said.
Shortly thereafter, Walpole police received a 911 call about the crash, Bushway said.


----------

